# Anfutter



## bernd_95 (21. August 2010)

moin ich und mein cousen wollen morgen angel gehen am mamtsee nahe der ortschaft rieste 
anfutter aben wir trocken vorgemixt
wir haben paniermel haverfloken vanile arome und mais 

und hier meine frage sollen wir den meis im gazen in das anfutter tun oder sollen wir es klein machen 

p.s kennt einer gute angelstellen am mamutsee oda wie das gewässer ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Ich schubs das mal zu den Stippern/Friedfischern...


----------



## bernd_95 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

wust nich ganz genau woo das hinn muss


----------



## herrdestümpels (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Auf was wollt ihr fischen?
Grundsätzlich lass ich den mais immer ganz..


----------



## bernd_95 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

friedfische karpfen


----------



## micha84 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

ich hoffe das es vanille aroma aus einem angelshop ist ;-) den vanille aus dem supermarkt taugt echt nichts der geruch ist viel zu gering...... eigendlich nimmt man tostbrot ohne die ränder der teig schmeckt dadurch anders und ist sehr schön zu knetten.....
mais lässt man ganz wen ihr es zerkleinert habt ihr einen riesigen schwarm von kleinen fischen wo alles euch wegfressen und ihr wollte hoffentlich was richtiges fangen ;-).


viel glück euch  morgen 


ps: teig nicht zu nass machen sonsten gibt er keine wolke ab und liegt wie ein stein im wasser.


----------



## bernd_95 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

das vanile arome kommt aus dem supermarkt aba das is backaroma


----------



## bernd_95 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

das sind die drogen
egal geht das denn damit?


----------



## micha84 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

vanillie aus dem supermarkt kannst du vergessen meistens hat es noch den geschmack "butter vanillie" ausserdem hat es kaum vanillie geruch, wer will auch bei backen nur vanillie fressen. ich habe es jedenfalls mal ausprobiert und war totaler reinfall


----------



## H3ndrik (21. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte den Thread einmal ausnutzen 
Sind hier Rhein-angler anwesent? Denn ich habe noch eine 6m Stippe im Keller, mit der ich eig. immer nur Köfis gestippt habe. Nun möchte ich es mal auf größere Fische im Rhein probieren, also größere Rotaugen/Rotfedern oder Brassen. Da ja recht harte strömung im Rhein herscht brauche ich ja ein Futter, was etwas schwerer ist.
habt ihr da ein Rezept für mich? Sollte jetzt nichts teures sein, denn ich bin ja noch schüler  
edit: ich fische aber nicht direkt im Hauptstrom, sondern in Buhnen oder Einfahrten von Häfen.

Freue mich über jede Antwort und danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## micha84 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

sehr schweren futterkorb+blei nehmen grössere rotaugen sind oft auf dem grund


----------



## DJTMichel (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



bernd_95 schrieb:


> ...wir haben paniermel haverfloken vanile arome und mais...


 
Moin Leute,

würde mir Neuling mal jemand erklären, ob man beim Anrühren etwas beachten muß (außer kein Vanillearoma aus dem Supermarkt zu nehmen  )? Gibt es Tricks, womit lockt man die meißten Weißfische für längere Zeit an?

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Mensch Kinder, wenn ihr kein großartiges Geld ausgeben wollt, aber regelmäßig angelt und Futter braucht, dann kauft euch Fertigfutter und hört auf mit diesen Kinder- Stümpermischungen a` la Haferflocken, Paniermehl + X und Aroma.
Selbst machen ist nicht immer billiger, beim Futter schonmal überhaupt nicht.
Konkurrenzlos günstiges Fertigfutter, für eure Zwecke, gibt es z.B. hier:
http://www.angelshop-hofinger.com/e...tPath=/Shops/61572187/Categories/Fertigfutter
UND HIER:
http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.php/cat/c24_Fertig-Lockfutter-Sackware.html

Und für den micha84:
Das Backaroma aus dem Supermarkt ist als Futterzusatz wirklich nicht sonderlich geeignet, soweit hast du Recht. Wenn du aber schon nicht weißt, warum das so ist(was nicht schlimm ist), dann verschone doch bitte die Leute vor falschen Mutmaßungen, dass nicht der nächste unerfahrene Angler es für richtig hält und wohlmöglich weiterplappert.
Ist nicht bös gemeint, ist aber so.
Die Konzentration des Aroma ist jedenfalls definitiv nicht zu niedrig, das Problem liegt daran dass das Backaroma von seiner Ölbasis her zu dickflüssig ist und mangels Emulgatoren sich nicht vernünftig im Wasser löst, geschweige denn in Futtermehlpartikel vernünftig einzieht.
Gerade die im Angelgeschäft erhältlichen Aromen sind häufig viel zu konzentriert und werden vom Angler sehr schnell überdosiert.
Die bessere Wahl ist immer ein Futter aus Einzelfuttermehlen und Zutaten zu haben, die von sich aus genug Geschmack mitbringen und ohne zusätzliches Aroma auskommen.


----------



## lucyswelt (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Hallo,
mal eine Frage zu den angegebenen Links von Sensitivfischer:

Hier ist von einem "Grundfutter" die Rede. Nun Frage ich mich gerade was genau mit "Grundfutter" gemeint ist.#c

Wird es so genannt, weil man es am Grund anbietet? Oder ist damit gemeint, dass man es als Grundsubstanz verwendet und dann noch mit weiteren Zutaten verfeinern muss?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



lucyswelt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage zu den angegebenen Links von Sensitivfischer:
> 
> Hier ist von einem "Grundfutter" die Rede. Nun Frage ich mich gerade was genau mit "Grundfutter" gemeint ist.#c
> ...



Ersteres, das Futter ist fertig zum Gebrauch(daher die Bezeichnung: Fertigfutter), da braucht nix mir dazu gemischt zu werden.


----------



## lucyswelt (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Na klar, jetzt sehe ich es auch!#q

Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit dem Futter?

(Habe bis jetzt meist Futtermischungen für 3-5 Euro/Kilo verwendet.)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## DJTMichel (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...aber regelmäßig angelt und Futter braucht, dann kauft euch Fertigfutter...


 
Sorry, aber ich kannte bis eben gar kein Fertigfutter. Als ich vor mehr als 20Jahren mit Angeln in der DDR aufgehört habe, nahmen wir Paniermehl (ggf. etwas Lehm, Regenwurmstücke usw. reinkneten) und fertig. Daher fand ich die Frage interessant. Generell gebe ich Dir recht, Fertigkauf kann günstiger sein. Ich gehe derzeit mit meinem Sohn "regelmäßig" alle 2 Monate angeln, wie lange halten sich 20kg Fertigmischung (z.B. mit frischen Parmesan) ohne zusätzliche Kühlung?
Über Informationen zum selbermixen des Lockfutters freue ich mich dennoch #6.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## bernd_95 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

aso ja dann


----------



## Dunraven (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ersteres, das Futter ist fertig zum Gebrauch(daher die Bezeichnung: Fertigfutter), da braucht nix mir dazu gemischt zu werden.




Wobei man das Wort Grundfutter allerdings auch im zweiten Bereich nutzen kann. Wenn man z.B. ein Fertigfutter mit Einzelmehlen an sein Gewässer anpasst, dann nimmt man das Fertigfutter als Grundfutter der Mischung. Oder wenn man mehrere Fertigfuttermischungen mixt, dann hat man teilweise auch ein Grundfutter welches die Hauptzutat ist und das mit anderen Sorten dann je nach Bedarf gemischt wird.

Es kann also auch mal in dem Zusammenhang fallen, das muss man sich dann aus dem Zusammenhang raussuchen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wobei man das Wort Grundfutter allerdings auch im zweiten Bereich nutzen kann. Wenn man z.B. ein Fertigfutter mit Einzelmehlen an sein Gewässer anpasst, dann nimmt man das Fertigfutter als Grundfutter der Mischung. Oder wenn man mehrere Fertigfuttermischungen mixt, dann hat man teilweise auch ein Grundfutter welches die Hauptzutat ist und das mit anderen Sorten dann je nach Bedarf gemischt wird.
> 
> Es kann also auch mal in dem Zusammenhang fallen, das muss man sich dann aus dem Zusammenhang raussuchen.



Das ist richtig und das tue ich auch, ist aber für nen absoluten Anfänger eher höhere Mathematik, weshalb ich das nicht erwähnte.

Da das Selbstanmischen von Futter immer wieder auf Interesse stößt, sollte man sich fast mal überlegen, eine IG der Miraculixe ins Leben zu rufen.|kopfkrat


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

@Sensitivfischer

Die Idee ist garnichtmal so schlecht !!! 

Ich matsche mir jetzt mal ein bisschen Futter an, morgen gehts zum rhein.


Hab nocheinmal ne frage: Was kann man anstatt Maismehl verwenden? Habe keines da :/


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Wenn es nur um den Maisgeruch/-geschmack geht - pürierten Dosenmais.


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Ich wollte eh Mais untermischen... geht dann auch der Saft aus der Dose?
Weil in dem Rezept steht 250g Maismehl.... ja, nun weiß ich halt nicht was ich anstatt Maismehl verwenden soll


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Wenn du da irgend ein Rezept befolgen willst, kommste mit püriertem Mais nicht weiter.

Was ist das denn für ein Rezept? Mach doch dein Futter so wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Ich kenne mich damit leider nicht so aus. Ich habe nur in einem anderen Thread dieses Rezept gefunden.

Rotaugenkiller:

1000g Haferflocken zu pulver gemahlen
250g Paniermehl
250g Maismehl
1 Esslöffel Currygewürz

Das soll prima laufen.

edit: ja es ist eine einfache Hausmischung, da ich keine anderen zutaten im hause hab, sorry!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Da kannste das Maismehl weg lassen.

Dose Mais samt Wasser pürieren und rein damit.

Du musst sowieso noch Wasser zufügen.


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Meinst du, ist das Rezept denn in ordnung oder kann man das knicken??


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Würde das dann trotzdem auch brassen anlocken?


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

und um das futter dunkeler zu bekommen... soll ich frische blumenerde nehmen, oder Kakao?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Keine Erde. Da geht die Bindung des Futters verloren.

Nimm Kakao. Jetzt im Sommer stehen Brassen auf so ziemlich alles. Süsses ist jedenfalls nicht die schlechtste Wahl.


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

okay dann mache ich das futter süß....
Könnt ihr mir noch tipps geben, wie ich das futter noch verfeinern kann? ich fahre morgen eh noch maden holen.... dann fahre ich noch zum supermarkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Honig, Sirup, zum anrühren auch Vanille- oder Bananenmilch . . 

Da sind der Phantasie kaum Grenzen gesetzt.

Auch die Backabteilung ist voll mit Süssigkeiten für Fische.#6


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

aber backaroma undso soll ja nichts bringen 
ich werde mal gucken!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> aber backaroma undso soll ja nichts bringen
> ich werde mal gucken!




Tortenguss mit Erdbeeraroma usw., also in Pulverform geht gut.#6


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Achsooooo!
ja da haben wir noh in der Küche welche von 
Wieviele päckchen denn? 

bals habe ich ja das perfekte futter... danke euch


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Achsooooo!
> ja da haben wir noh in der Küche welche von
> *Wieviele päckchen denn? *



Halt dich an die Angaben auf der Packung(da sind meist Mengenangaben zum backen drauf).


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Will ja nicht backen, sondern angeln xD


----------



## micha84 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Und für den micha84:
> Das Backaroma aus dem Supermarkt ist als Futterzusatz wirklich nicht sonderlich geeignet, soweit hast du Recht. Wenn du aber schon nicht weißt, warum das so ist(was nicht schlimm ist), dann verschone doch bitte die Leute vor falschen Mutmaßungen, dass nicht der nächste unerfahrene Angler es für richtig hält und wohlmöglich weiterplappert.
> Ist nicht bös gemeint, ist aber so.
> Die Konzentration des Aroma ist jedenfalls definitiv nicht zu niedrig, das Problem liegt daran dass das Backaroma von seiner Ölbasis her zu dickflüssig ist und mangels Emulgatoren sich nicht vernünftig im Wasser löst, geschweige denn in Futtermehlpartikel vernünftig einzieht.
> ...




Hier muss ich dazu sagen das sind Erfahrungen aus meine Familie von meinem Bruder und Onkel, ich selber mache erst ab nächsten Monat meinen Angelschein ich versuche so gut zu helfen wie es geht. Ausserdem wird man nur klüger wen man das ganze  ausprobiert, nun bin ich schlauer. 
Letzte Woche Mittwoch waren wir Angeln ich habe  das Futter zusammen gemischt und einbisschen zuviel Kakau genommen, wir haben 4 Brachsen und eine Schleie rausgezogen. Also heute weiss ich wen ich Kakau reinmische bekommt man Brachsen zum beissen, wo ich aber doch vermeiden werde weil das Fleisch doch viele viele Gräten hat.

Danke für deinen Link ich denke wen ich meinen Schein habe werde ich auf dieses Futtermittel umsteigen weil der Preis unschlagbar ist, 0,60€ pro Kg ist der Hammer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Will ja nicht backen, sondern angeln xD




|muahah:

Der war gut.#6

Nur zur Sicherheit: Wenn auf so `nem Päckchen steht für ein Kilo, dann halte das auch beim Futter so.


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

@Martin Obelt

Also du verwendest auch dieses günstige Fertigfutter? Verfeinerst du das noch oder verwendest du das pur?
Werde nämlich überlegen mir so einen sack zu bestellen!


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

wow hast ja echt viele sorten.
Mich würde ein futter fürs stippen UND feedern interessieren. Kann man eig. feeder-futter auch zum stippen verwenden? Wüsste da irgentwie keine unterschiede?


Ich habe hier noch ein gewürz im schrank: ' Paprika süss '
Stehen die fische drauf, oder soll ichs seinlassen?


----------



## Hellge (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Mahlzeit,
mal was ganz anderes, kann man eigentlich Glutamat in geringen Dosen mit ans Futter mischen?
Der Chines um die Ecke tut das ja auch


----------



## Hellge (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

hmmm, da es ja nachgewiesener Maßen schädlich für den Menschen ist, wird es den Fischen bestimmt auch übel mitspielen.
Und wenn es keine Verbesserung bringt, kann man es ja auch sein lassen.


----------



## Dunraven (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> wow hast ja echt viele sorten.
> Mich würde ein futter fürs stippen UND feedern interessieren. Kann man eig. feeder-futter auch zum stippen verwenden? Wüsste da irgentwie keine unterschiede?



Also erstmal zum anderen Rezept, da kann Mais püriert das Maismehl nicht ersetzen.

Der pürierte Mais klebt besser, lockert es also nicht auf. Die Farbe ist dann ähnlich, aber die Sättigung halt viel stärker. Du hast also ein anderes Futter, aber ich denke es wird schön auf Brassen sein.

Und ja man kann Futter zum Stippen und Feedern nutzen. Mache ich auch gerne. Feederfutter soll ja nicht so doll kleben (zumindest im Stillwasser), aber da dort auch das Anfutter nicht so doll kleben soll, und es nicht so tief ist, kann man es für beides nutzen. Beim Stippen mache ich es dann etwas feuchter damit es besser klebt. Auch beim Van den Eynde Dutch Spezial Feederfutter steht ja dabei das es gut zum Anfüttern geeignet ist, Jan van Schendel (niederländischer Nationaltrainer beim Angeln) hat es im Augst Blinker auch als sein favorisiertes Futter fürs Rotfedern fischen genannt (ok ist ja seine Mischung, also etwas Werbung in eigener Sache) und das wundert nicht, eben weil es eine Wolke bildet. Fürs Angeln auf Brassen im Fluß wäre es damit eben zu leicht aber für andere Situationen (eben Rotfedern) ist die Eigenschaft dann gut. 

Von daher kann man mit normalen Grundfutter feedern und mit Feederfutter Stippen, die Eigenschaften müssen nur eben zum Zielfisch und Gewässer passen. Die Aussage es geht muss man also einschränken auf bestimmte Einsatzbereiche des Stippens, aber das ist ja bei jedem Futter so.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wenn es soooo schädlich wäre, würde es nicht in allen Fertigprodukten enthalten sein - die Menge machts halt



Die Menge macht natürlich auch hier das Gift, aber das Zeug macht schon die Birne matsche, was durchaus, ein Stück weit, gewollt sein kann.
Nitritpökelsalz z.B. wird auch weiterhin zur Umrötung und Konservierung von Fleisch, besonders bei der Wurstverarbeitung benutzt, obwohl es sehr ungesund ist und nach heutigen Maßstäben und Richtlinien, als Zusatzstoff in Nahrungsmitteln keine Zulassung mehr bekäme.
Aber man betrachtet es eben als nunmehr unverzichtbar, weshalb man sich nicht an ein Verbot heran traut.|rolleyes
Heißt et ergo, dass längst nicht alles, was aktuell verwendet werden darf und wird, unschädlich ist.#c


----------



## H3ndrik (22. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Um dem Futter ein fruchtiges aroma zu verleihen... kann man da vlt auch diese eistee-streusel untermischen? Habe ich gerade im schrank gefunden und mich auf die Idee gebracht.
Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Wenn ja wie waren die ergebnisse?


----------



## H3ndrik (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

So habe heute gestippt, am Rhein.
Ergebniss 23 Rotaugen und Brassen. Die Brassen waren sehr klein... Handlang würde ich sagen und die rotaugen sogar größer.
Habt ihr tipps, wie ich größere Brassen zum Futterplatz locken kann? Hab nen halben l´maden hinzugegeben.


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Um dem Futter ein fruchtiges aroma zu verleihen... kann man da vlt auch diese eistee-streusel untermischen? Habe ich gerade im schrank gefunden und mich auf die Idee gebracht.
> Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Wenn ja wie waren die ergebnisse?



Marmelade, Früchte aus dem Mixer, usw. geht alles ganz gut


----------



## micha84 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> So habe heute gestippt, am Rhein.
> Ergebniss 23 Rotaugen und Brassen. Die Brassen waren sehr klein... Handlang würde ich sagen und die rotaugen sogar größer.
> Habt ihr tipps, wie ich größere Brassen zum Futterplatz locken kann? Hab nen halben l´maden hinzugegeben.





man kann keine grössere fische mit etwas anlocken. wen kleine rotauge da sind dan können auch grössere vorbeischauen aber gezielt auf grosse kann man nicht gehen, ausser grösseren hacken zu verweden und auf den grund angeln, hier hatte ich schon öffters erfolg gehabt wo auf der oberfläche nur kleines getier aufhält ist auf den grund schon was grösseres.


ps: dieses sackfutter ist von dem preis her unschlagbar!!! ich habe nachgerechnet was für mich so ein lockmittel kostet wen ich es aus brot und andere zutaten zusammenstelle und ich komme auf rund 2€ und das reicht für einen oder zwei tage angeln. das sackfuttermittel kommt mit 70cent pro kg (mit versand) und man muss nur etwas verfeinern und fertig hat man das gebräu ich werd es aufjedenfall 2-3 säcke in verschiedene richtungen bestellen danke nochmal!!!


----------



## bernd_95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

petri 
ich mache mein anfutter aus paniermel haferfloken und mais womit kann ich noch geschmak ins futter geben meine zielfische sind karpf große rotaugen rotfedern und schleien 
ich angel maist mit eineer feeder rute als grundmontage mit futterkorb und 2 posenruten


----------



## Dunraven (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

Man kann aber schon die Chancen auf größere erhöhen (wenn sie denn am Platz sind).
Möglichkeiten sind eben größerer Haken mit größeren Ködern, vor allem aber eben die kleinen schnell sättigen um die großen dann allein am Platz zu haben. Das geht eben gut mit Partikeln wie z.B. Mais, Weizen, Hanf, ect. 
Aber auch das lockt nicht gezielt nur die großen an, es sorgt nur dafür das die kleinen schneller satt sind und den großen den Platz allein überlassen, wenn die denn da sind. Und es hält sie evt. länger ma Platz da genug zu futtern da ist, denn wenn die mit ihrem großen Apetitt nur wenig Futter finden ist das schnell auf und sie ziehen schnell weiter.


----------



## bernd_95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

petri 
ich mache mein anfutter aus paniermel haferfloken und mais womit kann  ich noch geschmak ins futter geben meine zielfische sind karpf große  rotaugen Rotfeder(n) und schleien 
ich angel maist mit eineer feeder rute als grundmontage mit Futterkorb und 2 posenruten


----------



## Namenloser (29. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

tach 
ich hab mal ne frage ich hab noch alte boilies die sind stein hart und taugen auf karpfen nix kann ich die auch klein machen und ins futter geben denn die brassen und döbel stehen auf die teile


----------



## Shimanoxt (1. September 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

@ Namenloser

deine boilies kannst du vielleicht noch in eine kaffeemühle kloppen und mahlen, dann kannst du das Boiliemehl zu deinem Futter geben oder nimm sie und schmeiß sie in die Tonne.
LG Sven


----------



## Namenloser (1. September 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*

so dacht ich mir das auch

danke shimanoxt


----------



## JORISCHÖ (8. September 2010)

*AW: Anfutter*



micha84 schrieb:


> vanillie aus dem supermarkt kannst du vergessen meistens hat es noch den geschmack "butter vanillie" ausserdem hat es kaum vanillie geruch, wer will auch bei backen nur vanillie fressen. ich habe es jedenfalls mal ausprobiert und war totaler reinfall




kannste gar net vergessen, ich habe das mal beim feedern ausprobiert und 9 rotaugen mit einer durchschnittsgröße von 25cm gefangen. Du musst halt nur 5 fläschen reinkippen.

gruß JORISCHÖ


----------

